# If only all laptop batteries had the USB plug



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://prusadjs.cz/2009/07/usb-iphone-charger-from-msi-wind-battery/

Umf umf.... nice. I do know that some laptops have usb charging when the laptop is off now. I think that idea should have been around 10 odd years ago but better now then never. Anyways pretty cool beats as well as the guy is a DJ apparently.

Found that off Tech Crunch.

http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/29/man-hacks-usb-charging-port-into-netbook-battery/


----------

